# subcutaneous fatty atrophy icd 9 code



## Sara82 (Jul 27, 2011)

Any suggestions for an ICD 9 code for subcutaneous fatty atrophy; patient aquired this from multiple injections. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## andreljones (Jul 27, 2011)

*subcutaneous fatty atrophy icd 9*

701.9 would describe the subcutaneous atrophy...however if atrophy due to injection then the proper icd 9 code would be 999.9


----------

